# ذكية و لماحة



## مريم12 (12 يونيو 2009)

*ذكية و لماحة*
*سيدة كانت تستقل سيارتها فصدمت سيدة اخرى و هربت بسرعة، و لما جاء البوليس للتحقيق فى هذا الامر سأل السيدة المصابة:"هل ألتقطت رقم السيارة؟"*
*فقالت: لا و لكننى أستطيع التعرف على صاحبتها. فلقد كانت ترتدى قبعة سوداء بشريط أحمر و جاكيت قطيفة بياقة فرو و حزام على الجنب بزرارين!!!*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههه

كل ده شافته ومشافتش رقم العربية 

اللى يعيش يشوف ياناس :t33:

ميرسى ياقمر​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههه
فعلا ذكية الست هيدي...​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
لا ذكية ذكية جدا 
سبحان الله
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (12 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

حلوووووووه اوىىى

شكرااااااا​*


----------



## مريم12 (12 يونيو 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الرائع يا abokaf2020*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (12 يونيو 2009)

*عندك حق يا قمر ميرررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل​*
*نورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (12 يونيو 2009)

*ميرررررررررررسى لمرورك يا ريد روز*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (12 يونيو 2009)

*ميرررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا روكا *
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر*​


----------



## مريم12 (12 يونيو 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا مارى *
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووووو  حلووووووووو يا مريم

تشكرات


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــفه يا مريم

ميررررسى ليكى


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (13 يونيو 2009)

*ميرررررررررررررسى لمرورك الحلووووووووووووووووو يا كليمو*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (13 يونيو 2009)

*ميرررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك الرائع يا كوكو*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## cross of jesus (13 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههه

الذكاء ليه ناسه

وهى متفوقه فى الذكاء

ميرسى يا مريم​*


----------



## مريم12 (13 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميررررررررررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## نفرتاري (14 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ياجماعة متظلموهاش هى كانت فى اية ولا فى
هناخد بالها من اية ولا من اية
مرسى يا مريم
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## youo92 (16 يونيو 2009)

حلوا كتير


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميررررررررررسى لمرورك الرائع يا نفرتارى 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميرررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا youo
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميرررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا youo
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sara A (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا مريم*


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميرررررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل ياسارة*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه ايه الذكاء ده كله شافت كل ده ومشفتش رقم العربية


----------



## مريم12 (15 يوليو 2009)

*شفتى بقى الذكاء عندها بيشر*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نورتى الموضوع يا قمر *
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
دقيقة الملاحظة اوي
مرسي*​


----------



## مريم12 (17 يوليو 2009)

*ميرررررررررسى لمرورك انتى يا قمر*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

*غريبة اوى الست دى *
**
*هههههههه*​


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يوليو 2009)

*شو هالنباهه الرهيبه فصلت المرأه تفصيل و ماانتبهت لرقم السياره
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مريم12 (21 يوليو 2009)

*ميررررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا جوجو*
*نورت الموضوع*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (21 يوليو 2009)

*ميرررررررسى لمرورك يا جريس*
*نورت الموضوع*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## †لوبين العراقي† (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للموضوع...




""تحياتي""


----------



## مريم12 (1 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرررررررررررررسى لمرورك لوبين​*


----------



## الحياة حلوة (2 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههه فعلا ف منتهى الذكاء وكمان ايه قيقة*
*زورانين عل جنمب هههههههه*

*ياجامد انت يامريم تسلم ايدك ياجميل.....*​


----------



## مريم12 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*مرورك الاجمل*
*ميرررررررررررسى على المرور الرائع*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Tota Christ (2 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههه كل ده لحقت تشوفه بسرعه ومقدرتش تشوف النمره ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مريم12 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههه
اللى يعيش ياما يشوف
ميررررررررسى لمرورك يا توتا
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KARL (2 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههه 
ونعم الذكاء
تسلم ايدك يا مريومه​


----------



## مريم12 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرررررررررسى لمرورك يا كارل
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

